
AppStore for Content: Amazon Digital Text Platform - madmotive
https://dtp.amazon.com
======
pierrefar
It's interesting to see the parallels between Amazon's and Google's
strategies: they both started as focused web services companies (ecommerce and
searching respectively) and both branched into devices to help their services
grow. The Kindle is for Amazon is what Android is for Google. I can't wait to
see these strategies unfold more.

~~~
access_denied
I just hope that the success of Apple, Amazon, Google and maybe Palm-in-the-
future will teach executives in other companies to build up bigger and better
software research.

------
acangiano
This is fantastic, except Canadian authors/publishers are left out once again.
I'm amazed by how many times Canadian customers' money is left on the table.

------
titocosta
The revenue sharing is quite surprising to me: "As publisher, you will receive
35% of the list price when someone buys your content from the Kindle Store."

[http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/entry.jspa?e...](http://forums.digitaltextplatform.com/dtpforums/entry.jspa?externalID=18&categoryID=7)

Probably they need to cover wireless download expenses?

~~~
lsb
The list price, not the sale price. They can discount it 30% and still get
half.

Why would you want to do this? Valve, recently, discounted a game by 50% and
got a 30x increase in sales.

~~~
jwesley
If that's true, why would any publisher not discount their work by 30%? Does
Amazon control the discounts?

Only 35% rev share for the publisher seems extremely low to me.

